# blower persistent problem



## dunluckyone (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm second owner, recently purchased t30 bonavista in Ontario. 
blower didn't work, bought a resistor and replaced the old; motor worked but was noisy. Two days later by just turning key to on position blower was going full speed without fan switch on.
Day three motor stopped working.

Any advice, any idea as to what is the problem ?
Cheers,

PS: where to buy parts in GTA and online?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. If you go through the threads in the X trail section you will learn lots about it. Hard to figure out your issue based upon the limited time you have owned it. 
I would say it's your blower motor that has seized up. I will assume that when the blower motor was going full speed it was on the Auto setting. FYI if the system is on Auto, it waits until the engine is warmed up before the fan turns on. It is possible that the new fan amplifier/resistor is defective as well. The part differs depending on whether or not you have automatic climate control. The one you want looks like a metal shark fin.
As for the blower motor, you can now buy them off ebay, amazon or aliexpress rather inexpensively compared to the 600 or so Nissan dealers want. You will find threads here on how to replace it (or possibly repair it using sealed bearings).
I will let you track those down, but I will suggest that it would be worthwhile for someone to go to a Kenny U Pull to practice. There instead of dismantling the whole blower motor assembly and removing it from your dash, you could use a flat edged screwdriver to break the plastic holding tabs that hold the upper and lower section of the assembly, and then you could remove just the lower section that contains the blower motor. If this works you could then just screw the sections back together in place with 1/2'' screws. ( You would have to do this in any case even with the full blower assembly out of the car, as there is no way to undo those tabs without busting them.) Doing this saves you from a lot of dismantling and removing the ECU to wrestle the whole assembly out and undoing its wiring) 
Come to think of it, even if you don't go to Kenny U Pull to practice first, you could do the same to your existing one. FYI I replaced the bearings in my blower motor around 2013 when it was starting to go and it has been fine ever since. One of my first DIYs on the X because of a dealer estimate of over $1000 to repair. Was rather pleased that the fix by some Russian guy of replacing the brass bushings at both ends of the blower motor spindle with sealed bearings actually worked and cost a total of $11 for the parts.

Just a heads up for your X trail ownership, dealership servicing prices can rival those of a Land Rover, and their part prices are almost always very high. That said the X trail can be inexpensive to service and repair with info found here, the factory service manual, and sourcing parts inexpensively from places like RockAuto or PartsMonkey.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143


----------



## dunluckyone (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you quadraria10,

Appreciate the information and self pick junkyard location information.

First clarification the vehicle is equipped with ATC. The fan switch was in off position when the motor started going bananas not in auto. 

Yes i put in metal shark fin module, that said I got the service manual too but; is there a way to check good and busted module say with a multimeter?

Thanks for the 1/2"screw trick I'll try it today or tomorrow as the weather is warming up a bit. 
I was looking at some photos and videos of the motor and was thinking about bearings (sealed), glad to hear it is possible I'll give it a try; since i haven't yet taken out the motor I didn't get a chance to shop for bearing (no size information).

I know rockauto bcos of previous vehicle experience but partsmonkey is new for me Thanks for that.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Either do a google search for X trail blower motor repair or look in the threads here in the X trail section. There are good write-ups with pictures and the proper size and part number for the sealed bearings.

Heck I now see there are videos-- so here 






Watch it, but for now, if you go around 9:40 in, you will see the complete assembly removed. Now note how the lower section can be removed and you would end up with this





Note the guy in the first video was wrong in that for 600 Nissan only sells you the lower part with the blower motor inserted. And the key to removing the blower motor from the casing is to use a heat gun on low setting to warm up the plastic, then pull up. Its pressure fitted, just make sure to remove the holding screw on the bottom.


FYI I have a Bonavista as well ( owned for the past 9 and a half years). I fixed my blower around 2014. Given the age of it now, I would be inclined to get a blower motor off aliexpress or amazon or ebay, rather than trying to replace the bushings.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure why my link does not work but search Amazon.ca for 

HZTWFC HEATER BLOWER MOTOR 272258H31C 27225-8H31C 27225-8H310 Compatible for X-TRAIL T30 & Maxima 2001-2015

49.99 Cdn with free shipping! 

Interesting that many Maximas used the same blower motor. Probably less than 10 bucks at a Kenny U Pull.

Another thought is that maybe you have an issue with the controls? Could there be an issue with your climate control knobs? To find used you would need to find them off an LE or a Bonavista model, as I am pretty sure all the others sold in Canada had a more traditional hot cold set up.


----------



## dunluckyone (Jan 29, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> Not sure why my link does not work but search Amazon.ca for
> 
> HZTWFC HEATER BLOWER MOTOR 272258H31C 27225-8H31C 27225-8H310 Compatible for X-TRAIL T30 & Maxima 2001-2015
> 
> ...


GOOD GOD, LOL;

DON'T WORRY ABOUT THAT LINK THIS IS THE EXACT MODEL(SELLER) I ORDERED THE MOTOR 2 DAYS AGO; IT IS ON THE WAY FROM CHINA AND I'M EXPECTING IT TO BE IN MISSISSAUGA BY 19TH FEB.
WOULD IT BE POSSIBLE TO FIND A TAILGATE IN Kenny U Pull? I GOT BONDO TO FIX A RUST PATCH JUST BELOW THE WIPER IN THE REAR BUT IT IS BIGGER THAN EXPECTED SO THINKING TO GET REPLACEMENT.
DON'T HAVE WORK SPACE NOR TOOLS (WELDING) TO DO A METAL PATCH....
PS: I THINK YOU ARE RIGHT REGARDING THE AC CONTROLS SWITCH ONLY LE AND BONAVISTA HAD AUTO CLIMATE


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If they have an X trail, odds are they have a tailgate. Price should be similar to a door, around $60 but it would be a two man job to remove. Last time I was at the one in Ottawa they had a silver SE with a rust free rear tailgate.
Honestly, I don't fully understand the U pick biz model because that seems cheap to me, as it includes, locking mechanisms, rear wiper motor, rear window glass, license plate lighting and so on....
Trying to help my nephew bring new life into a 2002 Acura EL and given his budget it would simply not be possible without access to cheap donor parts.


----------



## dunluckyone (Jan 29, 2019)

Excellent, i have a friend who is willing to give me a hand; just need to arrange some time to get to upick and replace tailgate... Yes it is odd business model but im a fan of repurposing and recycling than squashing them...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am a big fan as well. I just find some of their pricing a little strange. Sometimes a $25 or less part new, they sell for 30%, and then you have others that sell new for over $600 and they ask $25. Further, the fact that part prices are the same regardless of the make and model, make it much easier and affordable to repair more expensive vehicles.
And on that note, I will be off to visit them later this morning to pick up a horn assembly for an Acura. With taxes and entry fee it will still cost less than $10. Hopefully, I can find a donor EL or Civic that someone has been nice enough to undo the right inner fender lining to give me quick access. Otherwise, it will be a joy undoing those darn plastic clips in the cold and snow...


----------



## Mhuth19 (11 mo ago)

quadraria10 said:


> Either do a google search for X trail blower motor repair or look in the threads here in the X trail section. There are good write-ups with pictures and the proper size and part number for the sealed bearings.
> 
> Heck I now see there are videos-- so here
> 
> ...



Hey all. New member from Australia. Looking at the first video. What's the chances of just being able to remove the bottom blower section with an extra long torx driver? Leave the top half in.

Possible do you think or to hard?

Hoping everything is the same on my right hand drive model  but like the right way round. Not backwards


----------

